# Roamio and Minis won't communicate with each other.



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

So this morning sometime, after having worked perfectly for 8 months, both of my 2 Minis mysteriously stopped being able to communicate with my Roamio Plus. My internet, MoCA network, and the Plus seems to be working completely normal otherwise. Both Minis say that their network connection status is fine, and both are able to connect to the TiVo servers normally. They just aren't able to connect to the host DVR. 

All 3 units have lifetime service, and say their service is active, both in their settings and on the TiVo website. I've tried restarting all units multiple times, as well as restarting my cable modem, router, and MoCA adapter. I've even tried connecting the Plus and a Mini directly to my router via ethernet. The Mini can still call into the TiVo servers successfully but can't communicate with the Roamio. 

In the Mini settings, it says the host DVR is "UNKNOWN". I'm thinking this has to be some problem with the TiVo service itself, but the TiVo status website hasn't reported any service outages. I haven't called TiVo yet, but I'm thinking I will have to, since I have run out of things to try. Anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> So this morning sometime, both of my 2 Minis mysteriously stopped being able to communicate with my Roamio Plus. The Plus seem to be working completely normal otherwise. Both Minis say that their network connection status is fine, and both are able to connect to the TiVo servers normally. They just aren't able to connect to the host DVR.
> 
> All 3 units have lifetime service, and say their service is active, both in their settings and on the TiVo website. I've tried restarting all units multiple times, as well as restarting my cable modem, router, and MoCA adapter. I've even tried connecting the Plus and a Mini directly to my router via ethernet. The Mini can still call into the TiVo servers successfully but can't communicate with the Roamio.
> 
> In the Mini settings, it says the host DVR is "UNKNOWN". I'm thinking this has to be some problem with the TiVo service itself, but the TiVo status website hasn't reported any service outages. I haven't called TiVo yet, but I'm thinking I will have to, since I have run out of things to try. Anybody else have any ideas?


Re-boot your main TiVo, should solve your problem.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

lessd said:


> Re-boot your main TiVo, should solve your problem.


I've done that 3 times so far, but I'll give it another shot.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just rebooted the Plus and a Mini again. The Mini still refuses to connect to the host DVR.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay, nevermind. I just re-ran guided setup on the Mini and that fixed the problem. 

It seems very strange to have to re-run guided setup on 2 Minis at the same time. TiVo must have done something to them when they called in last night for guide data.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Okay, nevermind. I just re-ran guided setup on the Mini and that fixed the problem.
> 
> It seems very strange to have to re-run guided setup on 2 Minis at the same time. TiVo must have done something to them when they called in last night for guide data.


Instead of re-running the complete guided setup again, you could have just reset the DVR host on each Mini. There's a bug going around where the Minis are losing track of who their host is. So if it happens again, there's a simpler solution!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

CrispyCritter said:


> Instead of re-running the complete guided setup again, you could have just reset the DVR host on each Mini. There's a bug going around where the Minis are losing track of who their host is. So if it happens again, there's a simpler solution!


And how exactly do you do that?


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> And how exactly do you do that?


I'd like to know that too.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> And how exactly do you do that?


On Mini:
settings&messages/settings/remote&devices/DVR connection


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Similar problem (and solution, manually reselect the host DVR) in this thread too:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519342


----------

